# Newport Cube Day 2014



## TheOtakuCube (Jun 8, 2014)

We're hosting the Newport Area's first Rubik's Cube Competition ever. It will be at Harbor Day School on July 5, 2014. It's about an hour from LA and San Diego. We hope to see you there! 

We'll be hosting the following events:

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6 (if there's time)
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Skewb
Clock
OH
BLD

Competiton Link


----------

